# Cleaning algae from bogwood



## idris (22 Feb 2013)

What's the best way to clean BBA from large pieces of hardscaping?


----------



## tim (22 Feb 2013)

I've found a good scrub with liquid carbon and toothbrush kills it off then good scrub under hot water should get it off once its dead


----------



## ale36 (25 Feb 2013)

have a look at a post i made, Liquid Carbon worked really well for me you can see the results Here!


----------



## clonitza (25 Feb 2013)

A tartar scraper (ADA Pro Picker  ) should do if you can't lower the water level/remove the hardscape to clean it with liquid carbon.


----------



## discusdan (25 Feb 2013)

Would a good blasting from a pressure washer work?


----------



## idris (26 Feb 2013)

I might try a full black out for a few days and massive water changes and then try liquid carbon. If I do use LC it will have to be part of a full tank strip down as the hard scaping is so large and the tank so deep and there's so much algae. 
(I know it's largely down to lack of maintainance, so that needs to change too.)


----------



## Ady34 (26 Feb 2013)

idris said:


> I might try a full black out for a few days and massive water changes and then try liquid carbon. If I do use LC it will have to be part of a full tank strip down as the hard scaping is so large and the tank so deep and there's so much algae.
> (I know it's largely down to lack of maintainance, so that needs to change too.)


Why not just get on top of maintenance, and dose liquid carbon to the water column......the algae should go of its own accord and no need to do a full strip down if you don't need to. Then get back into a routine of regular weekly maintenance 
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## LancsRick (26 Feb 2013)

Ady34 said:


> Why not just get on top of maintenance, and dose liquid carbon to the water column......the algae should go of its own accord and no need to do a full strip down if you don't need to. Then get back into a routine of regular weekly maintenance
> Cheerio,
> Ady.


 
This is the approach I'm taking to deal with an algae outbreak in my little nano (due to minor neglect combined with too much light). Any single intervention will just get you back to a starting point, you need a plan for controlling things longer term. Either that, or patience .


----------

